# pogre's Blood and Iron in the Mountain King's Shadow - 11/5/07 update



## pogre (Jun 3, 2007)

Episode One

Gusil brushed his hair back absentmindedly as he read the summons from Count Mergray. The young gnome chuckled musing on how he and his companions had surpassed the power of the Count in the last couple of years. He fiddled with his Hero of the Empire medal while he wondered what the Count could want. _No matter_, he thought, _they would all attend. After all, the Count was their first patron, even if his first solicitation was borne of desperation._ Gusil saddled up his dog and set off for Winebrand in his finest clothing.

Antonious the mage was there. The mage was fiddling with a small flame in his palm. Gusil wondered about the wizard’s unhealthy obsession over fire. Erik was there too. The dark-armored fighter bristled with weapons and his ever-alert eyes scanned the throne room. Finally, the dwarven maiden Gwena rest against her massive sword. Gusil had to admit she was a beauty, even for a dwarf.

Count Mergray entered the room and all present stood. Count Mergray had a kindly face and a gray beard that was neatly trimmed to a point. The Count was dressed in a long purple robe, but had otherwise dispensed with his more formal regalia. He greeted the group warmly and asked them to have a seat.

“Where is our young ranger?” the Count asked.

“Away in the hills hunting my lord,” Gusil answered. “I am certain he did not realize you might require us.”

“Ah, yes. It’s not for my purposes that I issued the summons, I would not trouble you my friends, but you have a formal visitor.”

_Obligations, on top of obligations_ Gusil thought. _ I just hope it is not one of the Missi Dominici._

“This visitor creates a bit of a problem, you see she is a Traydoran heretic,” the Count paused thoughtfully. “She claims to be here as the result of a religious vision.” The Counts hesitation on the last word made it clear he was entirely uncomfortable with Traydoran heretics, and even more so with those who had ‘visions.’

The Traydoran heretics were a relatively new cult. They believed that a warrior named Traydor was a messiah of the sun cult. Naturally, the Empire with its investment in the dogma of the sun cult did not approve of this interpretation. However, the cult fanatically resisted attempts by the Empire to snuff their religion out. 

The Emperor finally realized his efforts at subduing the Traydorans were only strengthening their cause. An uneasy truce was declared and the Traydoran Order rules the northeast corner of the Empire. The Traydorans willingness to send their zealous templars out to fight on behalf of the Empire has eased tensions greatly. Nevertheless, the Traydoran cult is still officially heresy, and its followers are rarely found outside the borders of the Traydoran Order’s lands.

“Would you rather we not receive her?” Gwena asked.

“Not at all,” the Count replied. “I just want all of you to understand that you have made great political strides in the Empire with your fine works the last few months. I would hate to see all of that undermined by associating with a heretic.”

“Understood,” Gusil replied. “Shall we receive her here?”

“By all means,” the Count replied. The Count summoned two of his guards and gave them instructions to bring forth the Traydoran heretic.

She was not what they expected. A lovely woman in her late 30’s with auburn hair dressed in a comely simple white gown. Around her neck she wore a simple iron holy symbol, the seven-pointed crown of Traydor. She smiled at the assembled group. The woman greeted each one present by name, which disturbed Gusil greatly.

“Thanks be to the messiah I have found thee. Blessed is he of the crown who forevermore leads us to greater eternity. Benevolent is his way and grace descends upon the undeserving. Truly, truly I say unto thee it is written and so shall it be.”

The woman continued in this way for some time, before Gusil interrupted her. “May I ask why you have requested this meeting?”

“My name is Clara. I am a sister of the holy order of the temple of virtue. I was granted a vision from the great messiah and you were the focus of that vision.”

“Did the vision include stacks of gold?” Erik asked pointedly.

“My friends you have a divine mission,” Sister Clara continued avoiding Erik’s query. “The Evil High One slumbers no more and is readying an assault. The messiah has granted me a vision of this.”

“The Mountain King?” Gwena whispered to Gusil.

“A safe bet,” Gusil softly muttered back.

“Dear lady we are aware of the threat of the Mountain King. Pray tell is that all you have come to share?” Gusil asked.

“There is an artifact, a gift from the messiah, that will be a key in the coming conflict. You are destined to retrieve that artifact.”

“Did the vision include stacks of gold,” Erik asked again.

“The messiah always provides for those who carry out his will,” Sister Clara replied.

“Hold on,” Gusil demanded. “Why does this involve us? It’s my understanding the Traydoran Order boasts some of the greatest templars in the realm. Why not just get your own folks to retrieve this artifact?”

Sister Clara drew a deep breath and closed her eyes. When her lids fluttered open again the entirety of her eyes were deep, dark ebony. She spoke with a ringing voice as though it was coming from another place. “The route to the Eye of the Messiah lays on the bottom of the ocean near the Proveyan Delta. Sargroch the Haloed called the place out to me with the blessing of the Messiah. Sargroch stood on the waves above the wreck and called your names granting me a vision of each of you. I have journeyed this way with neither map nor guide, but only the will of the messiah to direct me. It is divinely mandated for you to retrieve the Eye of the Messiah.” Sister Clara closed her eyes again, trembled slightly, exhaled, and finally opened her eyes again. Her eyes had returned to their normal appearance.

“That was odd,” Antonious the mage noted dryly.

The name Sargroch the Haloed changed everything for the group. They had only met the archmage once, but he made a lasting impression. It was Sargroch that had foretold of their coming conflict with the Mountain King. It was Sargroch who had told them that numerous tasks lay ahead of them to prepare the way for the conflict. It was Sargroch that had bequeathed the red journal on the group.

“Sargroch the Haloed,” Gusil stated. Really it was all that needed to be said. The group would be following Sister Clara whether it was counter to good Imperial politics or not.

“I am camped with my sisters to the north of town. I will await your arrival in the morning.” Sister Clara left the group.

“The second tower?” Gwena asked. The rest of the group nodded. They had worked together for so long it was understood that the second watchtower in the town of Brandywine was their meeting place before setting out on a journey. They would all be there at daybreak.

“I’m getting drunk,” Erik stated glumly as the group filed out of the throne room.

***

“Halt,” the gruff looking road sergeant ordered. Three other road wardens backed the sergeant, but Gusil could see the man was nervous. The group had traveled two days in the Havenland and undoubtedly some of the locals had reported seeing Sister Clara and her entourage. Gusil had in vain tried to persuade Sister Clara to cover the holy symbol of the messiah painted on her wagon, but she had steadfastly refused.

“My good man we are mere travelers causing no harm,” Gusil began.

“Travelers escorting heretics,” the sergeant replied.

“This says you get out of the way,” Erik stated holding up his Hero of the Empire medal.

The sergeant hesitated and Gusil could clearly see the man was internally debating what to do. “Yes, they are heretics, and we are escorting them back to the Traydoran Order.”

The sergeant looked down from his mount at the gnome. Gnomes were rare in this part of the world, but he knew better than to underestimate the child-sized dog-rider. “We will escort you to the court of Count Jaromir.”

“It’s on the way,” Antonious whispered to Gusil.

“By all means, we are law-abiding folks,” Gusil replied cheerfully. Thus the entourage increased by four and moved on without incident, save a few incredulous stares from farmers in route to Jaromir’s castle.

***
“Ho, ho, heroes returned!” Count Jaromir bellowed. Count Jaromir quickly dismissed the road wardens. “This calls for a feast! I insist you stay tonight as my guests of honor!” The Count summoned his castellan and quickly laid out plans for a sumptuous repast. He then ordered servants to show the group to their lush quarters while hot baths were drawn for each. The sisters were relegated to a stable, but did not complain.

The feast was the perfect opportunity for Gusil to practice his craft. He would tell a great tale of their exploits against the Wyrm of Bowerhouse and much more. He would dazzle them with his gift and they would fall over themselves with praise and applause. Gusil relished his daydreams of a perfect performance. _Oh, they shall never forget the name of Gusil after tonight!_ he thought.

As the feast wound down, Gusil finally got his opportunity. He launched into his great story, but despite his efforts the crowd only seemed slightly interested. He finished with as much flair as he could measure describing the epic battle with the drake of Bowerhouse. Finally, he took a seat to the sound of polite applause. He slumped in his chair and whispered to his comrades, “It wasn’t great was it?”

“Not your best,” Gwena admitted honestly.

“Needed more blood,” Erik added.

The Count quickly called for dancing girls and the rhythmic swaying of the ladies quickly returned the room to a festive mood. Toasts were made, laughing was everywhere, and the company was full of good cheer. Gusil moved closer to Count Jaromir. “Do you have any advice for our journey to High Peak?”

“Don’t go,” the Count replied. “I can summon a Missus Dominicus and set up a trial right here.”

“Sadly, that’s not an option,” Gusil admitted.

“In that case, be very careful in Bowerhouse. The county has not recovered from the war of the wyrm. Much of the east is abandoned to humanoids, and brigands rule the highways. Twice I have had to have Duke Vlatroff stay here with me to save his skin. He is trying to restore order, but alas he is a shadow of his former self.” The Count lit a large pipe and leaned back in his chair. “Are you sure you need to go to High Peak?”

“Yes,” Gusil replied.

The Count shrugged his shoulders and his gaze returned to the dancing girls.

***

The luxorious accommodations of Havenland were already a distant memory in the mere three days since the group had left Count Jaromir’s castle. Jaromir had not exaggerated the extent of devastation to Bowerhouse. The group stumbled past abandoned farmsteads, empty villages, and burned down buildings of all descriptions.

The group came upon a farmstead that appeared to be hanging on. A pair of scythes leaned against a heavy stonewall. The forlorn mooing of a cow could be heard. The group approached carefully and Gusil called out, “Hello, is anyone about?”

A very large ogre emerged from the farm hovel. Two more ogres emerged from the barn.







“A couple of ogres shouldn’t be a problem,” Erik remarked.

Three more ogres came from behind the barn and another half dozen emerged from the stable.

“A dozen should be more interesting,” Antonious commented.

Sister Clara gasped as the giant humanoids strode towards the group. Erik and Gwena took up positions near the wall’s gate and Antonious began chanting. Gusil, well Gusil did what he always did in these situations – he began singing.

To be continued…


----------



## Lalato (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for the recap!


----------



## pogre (Jun 8, 2007)

Episode One continued

The fire-crazed wizard Antonious unleashed his favorite spell, _Antonious’s  Enveloping Inferno of Fiery Death_, known in some lesser circles as _Fireball_. The spell exploded with massive destruction in the horde of ogres. Six of the giants crumpled to the ground burned to a crisp. 

“That should even things up a bit,” Antonious commented.

Gwena’s mighty sword sliced into a huge ogre. The ogre roared in pain and brought its immense mace down onto the dwarf. Gwena felt her knees buckle from the weight of the blow. Erik maneuvered behind the huge ogre and buried both of his blades in its massive back. The ogre roared again, but still it did not fall!

Gusil sent a spell of laughing at one of the ogres, but it failed. 

Gwena was in trouble. Another blow from the huge ogre had her reeling. She knew one more shot from the ogre would be her end.

Erik’s flashing blades were biting into the huge ogre’s flesh but he needed something more if he was going to save Gwena. A couple of other ogres were trying to flank Erik, but he was too fast for that tactic. Still one had struck him and he could not afford to concentrate only on this huge fellow too long.

Erik’s shortsword swung low and he heard the satisfying snap of an Achilles tendon being severed. The huge ogre immediately buckled to one knee and Erik instinctively buried his other blade into its neck. A gout of blood splattered against Erik as the giant breathed his last.

A combination of blades and arcane power destroyed the remaining ogres. The group slumped against the stone farm wall breathing hard trying to recover from the battle. Sister Clara approached slowly and with tears streaming down her face she cast healing spells over them. 

“Sister,” Gusil began, “You know it is probably going to get a lot worse than this. I know it is upsetting, but really that is why we’re here.”

Sister Clara merely nodded he head and walked slowly back to her acolytes.

“I don’t know if she is going to make it,” Erik commented.

“She has strength,” Gwena replied. “She’ll be fine.”

An exploration of the farm yielded a grisly find. The farm family was hung on hooks in the kitchen like pieces of meat. The group buried the dead and moved on.

***

“10 fathoms Captain,” the mate called.

“What?” Erik asked.

“60 feet, lubber,” the Captain growled.

Erik grimaced. He really hated the captain. Actually, he hated the mate, and the crew, and the ship, and this sea. It all started when they left the little town in the Proveyan Delta. The seas were sedate, but the gentle rolling of the sea made Erik vomit and vomit again. The crew had guffawed heartily at his plight. Erik’s attempt at toughing things out only made the crew’s jeers worse.

“Ho there lubber! Hang on lad there is a zephyr on the rise, a five-knot south-easter!” The Captain guffawed loudly. His crew howled in delight. Erik gripped his blades’ pommels with white-knuckled fury.

“Easy Erik,” Sister Clara soothed. “We are near the reef.”






“So who is going?” Antonious asked.

Erik stepped forward. “Cast it,” he said to Clara. Clara invoked her deity and the messiah and Erik sprouted a pair of tiny gills in his neck. Erik jumped over the side of the ship and followed the ship’s anchor chain down. 

An ancient mast stuck up from the bottom of the sea floor, but something else caught Erik’s eye. An inky darkness surrounded the bulk of the ship. A huge tentacle shot out from the darkness at Erik. The swift warrior dodged the tentacle and swam quickly up to the boat.

“What did you see?” Antonious asked.

“A big freakin’ tentacle!” Erik coughed out.

A sudden murmur went through the crew. 

“What is it?” Gusil asked the captain.

“Hard to say wee one, mebbe’ kraken, mebbe’ giant squid.”

“We’ll have to wait the night, I don’t have the proper dweomers prepared,” Antonious noted.

“I guess that means a night of drinking for me,” Erik stated.

“And a morning of spewing on a glass sea,” the mate added.

“On your shoes cur, on your shoes,” Erik retorted.

“Easy lads,” the Captain interjected. “The first drink is on me ole’ boy. Least I can do for the entertainment.”

Erik nodded. Truth was he was willing to put up with a fair amount for a free drink.

To be continued…


----------



## BLACKDIRGE (Jun 8, 2007)

Very cool, Pogre. I love the visual aids. 

BD


----------



## pogre (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks BD!

The pictures are very poor quality thus far - I'm afraid my rust is showing. They do improve though and I will be posting more soon.

Congratulations on your big news  - I cannot wait to buy it!


----------



## pogre (Jun 18, 2007)

Episode One continued

Gusil squirmed in his new form. "You look like a toy merman," Antonious commented in the garbled voice of their _polymorphed_ new race. Gusil attempted an obscene gesture but webbed fingers lessened its impact. Erik and Gwena were already over the side of the boat, descending with the aid of the anchor chain. The Dwarf and quick fighter could breathe in the water, but speaking was impossible, something Antonious and Gusil could not afford. The faux mermen dived in after their companions.

This time the ship was not covered in the inky darkness Erik had witnessed earlier. A huge squid sprawled over the length of the ancient ship. Gwena charged down followed by the bubbling and protesting Erik. Gwena was met by 6 tentacles attacking her and each limb tried to squeeze the dwarven maiden. Fortunately for the dwarf, she was also under the influence of a _free movement_ spell allowing her to easily evade the constrictions. The buffeting of the tentacles was enough though and Gwena was working on retreating.

The burden of her full plate armor made a quick retreat impossible. Antonious, the larger of the mermen, let a _Cone of cold_ fly against the squid. Still, the monster came forward and the miniature merman, Gusil, tried a spell. Sadly, Gusil was within reach of one of the squid’s tentacles and felt the creature’s squeeze.

Erik realized the gnome would not last long and swam over to begin hacking at the tentacle. The distraction allowed the heavily wounded Gwena to escape, but now Gusil was being squeezed and Erik was taking heavy damage from the squid’s other appendages!

Antonious released the famous _Ever-reliable Shards of Death_ known in some lesser circles as _Magic Missile_ at the squid. Erik managed to hack Gusil free and the squid decided he had had enough. The creature jetted away leaving a black cloud in its wake.

The three conferred and decided to explore the ship despite the dangers. A search revealed nothing. It was clear the vessel had gone down a long time ago. It also seemed clear that this ship was the _Wave Angel_. The same ship that had carried the Traydoran Messiah.

Antonious and Gusil spoke about what to do while Erik launched into a series of quakes and quivers. “Is he having a seizure?” Antonious asked.

“I think he is trying to tell us something,” Gusil replied.

Both mermen looked on with befuddled expressions as Erik continued to make grand gestures and used hand signals.

“He wants us to cast a spell or he has a nasty rash from the last lass he was with in the port,” Gusil interpreted.

“Both I’ll wager,” Antonious commented.

Gusil cast a spell to locate magic and found only a bone radiating any force. He grabbed up the large bone and headed to the surface.

The bone had a wax stopper on both ends and as Gusil worked his way through it he discovered a scroll. It was in ancient writing, and was signed by Thraydor.

“It is a precious message from the Messiah!” Clara exclaimed.

“But not the Eye of the Messiah?” Gusil asked.

“No, but it does say the Messiah left the precious artifact in Summerhorn for safe keeping,” Clara replied.

“Great,” Erik responded. “Where’s that?”

“Somewhere in the Northlands,” Clara answered. “Probably a village the Messiah had just blessed.”

“Couldn’t he have just left a map?” Erik said.

“Only the worthy deserve the artifact of the Messiah!” Clara responded fervently.

“That rules me out. Where’s the ale?”

“Can you secure a ship for us to go to the Northlands tomorrow?” Gwena asked Clara.

Clara promised to secure passage for the group within the next couple of days and all agreed to stay in the area to await her word for a departure time.

***


----------



## pogre (Jun 21, 2007)

Episode 2

Gusil scanned the Northlander village and noted the two long lodges framing a large fire pit. Dogs, gray-feathered fowls, and dirty-faced children ran around the place. A steady thumping came from behind one of the lodges and plumes of smoke drifted from three holes in the other. Another circular building set further back rested beneath a pair of huge fir trees. A group of shaggy-bearded men emerged from one of the lodges with various bits of armor and nasty looking wooden clubs with spikes driven through them. Gusil’s keen eyes also picked up a group of maiden warriors hidden in the shadows with yew bows nocked with arrows.

“This is a village?” Erik asked sarcastically.

Sister Clara gave Erik a disapproving glance and then went forward making various hand signs to communicate the group’s peaceful intentions. A hurried conversation ensued between the men and the sister and in short order she summoned Olaf the ranger forward. Olaf presented the men with a number of unusual furs from the Empire and Sister Clara added some cloth to the gift pile. The gift was agreeably received and Sister Clara motioned for the rest of the group to come forward.

Sister Clara explained the situation to everyone else. This village was the summer home of the Wolf Clan. Each longhouse held one of the sexes and the circular building to the north was the home of the chief. She then introduced Geryhokbonk, the clan’s runner who could speak the imperial tongue. She also explained she would not attend the meeting with the chief as women, particularly human females, were not permitted in the chief’s hut unless they were presenting themselves for breeding.

“Now, that’s a policy I can endorse!” Erik exclaimed. “And to think, I thought these folks were savages.”

Gwena landed a sharp elbow in Erik’s gut, which cut short his guffaws.

“Very well, have him take us to the chief,” Gusil suggested.

Outside the chief’s building there were two large totems topped with carved wolves’ heads. A man with a strange staff emerged from the building.

“Is this the chief?” Gusil asked.

“Shaman,” the runner replied.

The Shaman performed a number of rituals around the group. Gusil thought one of the rituals might have actually been a _detect magic_, but he was not sure. Gusil sorely missed the wizard Antonious whose research had forced him to lag behind with promises to catch up with the group later.

The shamanisms completed, the group was invited into the building. As their eyes adjusted to the darkness and bitter smoke inside they could see a large man with a portly belly perched upon a pile of dark furs. Flanking the man were a half dozen warriors, stripped to the waist, but with hands on the same kind of nasty clubs the group had seen earlier.

“Salutations great chief!” Gusil began enthusiastically. “My friends and I have journeyed from far away to your kingdom. We have greatly admired your village and people and have a simple request.”

Gusil waited patiently for the runner to translate before continuing. “We seek a place called Summerhorn and would be greatly appreciative if one of your tribe could lead us there.”

Gusil noticed a visible stir in the tribesmen at the mention of Summerhorn.

The chief responded in a quipped sentence, which the runner translated. “What do you have to offer?”

“Service, coin, or entertainment – we have many things at our disposal,” Gusil replied.

Another short answer issued from the chief and the runner, who had been of good spirits looked perplexed for a moment.

“What did he say?” Gusil asked.

“He says if you kill Nadolphus he will have a guide lead you to Summerhorn,” the runner replied.

“Who’s Nadolphus?” Erik blurted. Gusil was slightly irritated by Erik’s interruption as he had given him clear instructions to keep his mouth shut. However, it was his next question too, so he awaited the runner’s response.

“Nadolphus requires a sacrifice at the end of the season. If the tribe does not provide a sacrifice, Nadolphus will kill the whole tribe.”

“What sort of sacrifice?” Gusil asked.

The runner went on to explain that it was a human sacrifice. Each of the four tribes was required to leave Nadolphus a sacrifice at the end of different seasons. This arrangement had been going on for a time before memory and the tribe had no elderly or maimed to offer up to Nadolphus this year.

“What is Nadolphus then?” Gusil asked.

The runner shrugged his shoulders to indicate he did not know.

“Why don’t the four tribes rise up together against Nadolphus?” Gusil asked.

The runner explained the situation was very complicated. The four tribes co-exist and rotate locations through longstanding agreements. However, the tribes were also traditional enemies and such cooperation was rare. Further, the last time any tribe resisted Nadolphus an entire tribe was wiped out.

“There were five tribes?” Gusil asked.

“Yes.”

“Nadolphus wiped out an entire tribe?”

“Yes. Every man, woman, and child was butchered,” the runner soberly replied.

“Maybe we can find this Summerhorn place on our own,” Erik suggested.

“We should hunt this beast and kill it,” Olaf interjected.

“I think I agree with Olaf,” Gusil replied.

“How can we find this Nadolphus?” Gusil asked the chief.

The chief motioned at one of his men. The runner explained that the man would lead the party to Nadolphus’s lair in the morning.

“Gentlemen, I think we have an accord,” Gusil announced. The group left the chief’s building and returned to Sister Clara and Gwena. They quickly set about setting up camp at the edge of the village.

“So we have to kill this Nadolphus thing for them to help us?” Gwena asked.

“Yes, and you know I cannot shake the feeling I have heard that name before,” Gusil replied.

“It seems like a lot to ask,” Gwena observed.

“You have to remember it is all part of Northlander tradition,” Sister Clara explained. “For a Northlander asking a favor is not a virtuous act. You insult someone who is asking for a favor by just giving it to them. One must require much of the favor-asker so they will not feel demeaned by the act.”

“Well we certainly got demeaned in this bargain,” Erik replied sarcastically. “I mean this thing wiped out an entire tribe.”

“We will hunt it and kill it and they will grant our favor,” Olaf said.

“Olaf’s right we have a chance to do some good here,” Gusil stated.

Erik rolled his eyes and began sharpening his swords.

***

The tribesman pointed up at a pair of stout doors set into the hillside. “That’s the lair of Nadolphus?” Gusil asked. The tribesman nodded yes. “I was expecting something a bit more cave-like,” Gusil admitted.











to be continued…


----------



## pogre (Jun 29, 2007)

Episode 2 continued

Erik secured a rope near the gate and helped the rest of the group up to a small ledge. Closer inspection of the gate revealed a barely noticeable bas-relief carving of a skull in the center of the door. Erik also announced there was a large enough gap in the gate to permit someone to enter in gaseous form.

“I guess that’s me,” Gwena volunteered. The Dwarven maiden was the logical choice. Gwena was comfortable in mountains, and could see in the dark confines of caverns and tunnels. _The Great Loop of Gaseous Transformation_ a magical trinket of great power and inconvenience to the group permitted anyone passing through it to assume gaseous form. The problem was the loop was 4-feet in diameter and a tremendous hassle to haul around, but situations like this made it worthwhile. Gwena quickly stepped through the loop.

Gwena in her new form eased under the gate and found herself in an ornately decorated tunnel leading to a large chamber. The chamber had a large vaulted ceiling and was entirely stone in construction. Gwena noted tasteful marble bas-relief carvings in various niches and an overwhelming, deep cold in the chamber. She also could see a series of everlasting torches lit the entire chamber. Gwena realized she had only a few moments to check the area out before the gaseous form would wear out. She considered delving deeper into the complex as she was lost in this internal debate a voice rang out, “Who comes to my home at this hour?”

The voice was ancient, cold, and ominous. Gwena had heard enough and quickly slipped back out the gate. As her substantial form returned she was gasping for breath.

“What did you see,” Olaf asked.

“It was not so much what I saw, but what I heard,” Gwena said. “A deep, old voice asked what I was doing in its home.”

“Why do you say _it_? Did you see the source of the voice?” Gusil asked.

“I did not,” Gwena admitted. “There was something so dark and alien about the voice, I mean it has to be an _it_.”

“What language did it speak,” Gusil asked.

Gwena could not remember, _Was it Imperial? Surely not Dwarven? What was it?_, she thought.

“Well?” Gusil asked again.

“I don’t remember. I just remember it being old,” Gwena replied hesitantly.

“Did it speak directly into your mind perhaps?” Gusil asked.

“No, no – I’m certain it was a voice. A sound almost palpable and cold.”

“We have a dangerous adversary, Nadolphus is clearly intelligent,” Olaf observed.

“And knows of us,” Erik added.

“And yet, not immediately hostile,” Gusil chimed in. “I think we should all go in.”

“We can only go two at a time,” Erik warned.

“I know,” Gusil acknowledged Erik, “But I think it wants to at least talk to us. It already knows of our presence. Perhaps a parley could be to our advantage in the end.”

Erik and Olaf argued the point for some time and only after Olaf had searched the mountain area for a number of hours for possible other entrances to the place and fail did the ranger acquiesce to Gusil’s suggestion. 

***

“Who comes into my home?” the deep voice asked of the group.

Gusil allowed himself to become solid from his gaseous form and replied, “Greetings good sir. I am Gusil and my friends and I are travelers. Forgive our trespass, we were sorely tempted by the possibility of civilized housing.”

“Indeed,” the dark voice began, “it is so very rare I receive guests these days. Welcome to my home. I’m afraid I am ill prepared for guests. You are welcome to explore my home as much as you like and use any of the bedrooms you find acceptable. You will have to find some firewood, however, I am accustomed to the cold, but the fireplaces should serve you well.”

“You are too kind good sir. Your hospitality overwhelms us in light of our rude arrival. Please, noble benefactor could we have your name?” Gusil braced for the answer he knew he was going to get.

“My name is Nadolphus,” the dark voice replied.

“Will you not come out to personally greet us?” Gusil asked.

“Not now, but perhaps you will do me the honor of dining tonight with me. We can discuss much then after you have made yourselves at home,” Nadolphus replied.

“We would be delighted,” Gusil lied giving an exaggerated bow.

“Excellent!” Nadolphus replied. “I will have my servants make the arrangements. Oh, and one more thing, you may find some of my servants unusual, I only ask that you not harm any living thing you find in my home.”

“We understand,” Gusil replied.

“You may pass through the gate to gather firewood. I have made it a bit more convenient for you,” Nadolphus said. “I will see you in a few hours at dinner.”

“Thank you kind sir,” Gusil replied.

***

“He said we could explore everywhere,” Erik stated.

“True,” Gwena admitted. “It just seems rude.”

The group had found several bedrooms, a dining hall, a kitchen, and finally a huge library. It was in the library they had found a series of holes in the wall. Erik and Gwena used the gaseous form loop and explored the holes and discovered that they led to a complex of hallways behind the walls. There were a series of niches in the hallways that permitted one to view out into the various rooms. Further investigation led the group to find these holes throughout the complex. The _gaseous form_ did not allow them enough time to explore the entire hidden complex, but the learned enough to figure out they could easily be under observation at all times.

During their explorations the group had come across a few wolves that trotted through the place like they owned it. They also saw a few humans, but they avoided contact and the adventurers could never get close enough to them to see who or what they were.

Opening the gate revealed an elaborate ramped road leading down into the forested area below. “That was not here before right?” Erik asked. 

“Right,” Olaf confirmed as they descended below to pick up some firewood.

“Dinner should prove interesting,” Erik said.

“A good chance to kill Nadolphus,” Olaf replied.

“Now, wait a minute, this Nadolphus invited us into his home and gives us unfettered access and invites us to dinner,” Erik said.

“Very foolish of him,” Olaf replied.

“I don’t think so. Nadolphus does not seem like a fool to me. He does not fear us.”

“He should, I’m going to kill him,” Olaf said.

“I’m just saying, maybe you should wait until we get a better read on his powers,” Erik suggested.

“Perhaps,” Olaf admitted.

***

Two silent humans served dinner and the fare was plain but smelled good. Attempts to solicit responses from the humans had failed. Their host had not yet arrived and after a brief debate some of the adventurers began eating.

Nadolphus appeared before the table a short time later. Dressed in luxurious, purple robes trimmed in fine furs and embroidered with silver thread was the oldest-looking man the adventurers had ever seen. The group stood in acknowledgement of the arrival of their host.

“Please, be seated,” Nadolphus said. “I trust the food is edible?”

“The hot meal is most welcome, thank you kind sir,” Gusil replied.

Nadolphus moved over to a seat at the table. The group watched as he gingerly lowered himself down into the seat.

“Some bread my lord,” Gusil asked pushing the loaf toward Nadolphus.

“Alas, no. I have an affliction that makes consumption of food quite unnecessary.”

“You are a vampire?” Gwena asked.

“I hate being defined by my disease. I prefer to say I am one afflicted with vampirism. I used to be a good young person working for the Empire just as you. Three others and myself were chasing an ancient vampire named Redelrick. For three months we chased Redelrick through the woods and mountains until we finally found its lair. We made plans to kill the beast, and he was a beast, totally consumed by the disease. The night before we killed Redelrick I had a dream. In the dream Redelrick and I passionately embraced. It was a fortnight later that I realized it had not been a dream, Rederick had cursed me with his disease in the night!” Nadolphus slumped back in his chair and looked across at Olaf.

Olaf returned Nadolphus’s gaze. “What do you eat old man?” Olaf asked with a voice full of disdain.

“I survive as long as I can on small things, but every once in a while I must have a full meal of blood,” Nadolphus replied. “Don’t let your hatred blind you Olaf. Imagine a disease which you must resist with all of your being or it will consume you. Imagine every time you feed to survive it awakens a burning desire for more.”

Olaf silently looked at Nadolphus again for some time and finally said, “I should think you would welcome death.”

Nadolphus raised an eyebrow and a smile came across his face. “I still have my purposes. I write, I do research, I have my library, and I always have hope.”

“Hope to be cured?” Gwena asked.

Nadolphus nodded.

“The tribes in this area don’t care for your purposes,” Erik said.

“So, the truth starts come out, you are not mere travelers come here by chance,” Nadolphus laughed. “The tribes sent you up here to slay me, eh?”

“Happened before then?” Erik asked.

“What are they offering you?” Nadolphus asked with a calm voice.

“We were looking for a place called Summerhorn and they said they might provide a guide,” Gwena said.

“If you slayed me?”  Nadolphus asked with a laugh. “I suppose they did not bother to explain to you that Summerhorn is now the lair to a great ice wyrm.”

“What?” Erik exclaimed.

“Oh yes, a dragon, it seems amazing they would not even mention _that_ to you!” Nadolphus replied. “I can provide you with a guide to Summerhorn. A guide, which will allow you to avoid all of the Winter Wolves that lair in that area.” Almost as if on cue a pair of large silver wolves trotted into the dining hall and plopped down on the floor next to Nadolphus’s chair.

“What of your demands for sacrifices from the tribes?” Olaf asked.

“A necessity I’m not proud of,” Nadolphus admitted. “They bring me their old, their sick, the least of their tribes once per year.”

“There was a tale about a fifth tribe,” Gusil said.

“When I was younger I sometimes lost control of the disease. If they had only cooperated it would never have happened,” Nadolphus said.

“Could you not feed on something else like goblins?” Erik asked.

“I only wished that were a possibility,” Nadolphus replied.

“Nadolphus, your name seems very familiar to me,” Gusil said.

“Perhaps you know your imperial history,” Nadolphus replied. “Gavin Nadolphus was one of the Founders.”

“Yes, that’s it!” Gusil replied. “I knew I had heard that name before. You are of Gavin Nadolphus’s family then?”

“My gnomish friend, I am Gavin Nadolphus,” Nadolphus replied with a smile.

***

“We should not have allowed him to leave,” Olaf complained.

“Attacking him would have been a severe error,” Gusil cautioned. “Even if we were successful in attacking him, not all of us would have survived. We need to find his resting place.”

“Hold on here,” Erik interjected, “Are we forgetting this guy offered us a better deal?”

“He is an evil vampire,” Olaf said.

“Who’s to say a person afflicted with vampirism is beyond redemption?” Gwena countered.

“Besides, let’s not pretend the chief is such a good guy here. He did not mention a dragon at all,” Erik argued.

“I don’t think Sister Clara would approve of making a deal with a vampire,” Gusil said.

“Sister Clara does not approve of drawing blood. Her approval is clearly not part of this vision of hers anyway,” Erik said.

Thus the argument went back and forth deep into the night in hushed tones between the adventurers. They finally agreed they would take up Nadolphus’s offer to lead them to Summerhorn. They also agreed if necessary, they could always return and slay the vampire.

***

The trip overland was fairly easy and trouble free save for the occasional admonishment from their wolf guide to “Hurry humans, hurry.” Gwena quit correcting the wolf after the first half-dozen times the wolf said it, and on the third day Gusil’s dog mount finally calmed down about the presence of the wolf.

Summerhorn was little more than foundations and remnants of old walls, at least on the surface. The adventurers went up to the plateau and found it covered in a lair of fine, dry, crystalline snow. The old entrance to the caverns was covered in ice.

Olaf began scouting around and the ranger discovered a small stream leading into the hillside below the plateau. After casting a few spells to protect them from the bitter cold water the adventurers began wading in the stream. Soon the stream opened into a huge cavern dominated by ice, snow, and a huge white dragon sleeping at the far end of the cavern.

To be continued…


----------



## pogre (Jul 18, 2007)

Episode Three

The sleeping dragon was no match for the group. In a manner of a few seconds with the combined efforts of the adventurers the dragon had barely awoken before it was bleeding out on the cavern floor. The group picked through the ice covered floor to find a large horde of coins and an unusual book, _The Eye of the Messiah_!





_Eye of the Messiah_ cover.

The little journal contained page after page of entries from Traydor the heretic messiah. When she saw the little book, Sister Clara was breathless, but she quickly determined that the journal was not just a holy relic, but a guide – a guide to the Great Crown!  






The end of the journal was covered in page after page of runes. Sister Clara surmised the runes described a ritual to consecrate the crown.






The adventurers were trying to decide on their next move when they went to bed for the night. 

***

It was the late watch when Gwena thought she heard a noise. The Dwarf warrioress started to warn Erik when she saw him. A tall man, easily over six feet tall, with a very handsome middle-aged face framed by a goatee, he had a pair of tall silver wolves standing next to him. 

“Nadolphus, what brings you to our humble camp?” Erik asked.

“Greetings Erik and Gwena. I thought it might be most judicious to visit during your watch as some of your compatriots seem a bit unsure of my friendship at this point,” Nadolphus replied.

“A wise decision,” Erik agreed.

“I have brought you these,” Nadolphus handed over a pair of books. One was entitled _A History of the Northlands Tribes_ and the other _A General History of the Empire_. “I have also come to warn you away from passing back through the village of the Wolf tribe. They might not see you in a favorable light these days.”

“Did you wipe out the tribe?” Gwena asked.

“Oh no, no, nothing like that,” Nadolphus reassured them. “I just killed the chief and a pair of his bodyguards. Still, they might blame you for the whole thing.”

“Thanks for the tip and the books,” Erik said.

“Take care my friends I will be in touch,” Nadolphus then turned and disappeared into the surrounding forest.

“So are you telling everyone else or me?” Gwena asked.

“Oh, I will with pleasure,” Erik smiled.

***

“A handsome, middle-aged man, Nadolphus must be strong indeed,” Gusil commented.

The group debated about Nadolphus and their next course of action. They finally decided to pursue the crown – Nadolphus was not going anywhere. 

Following some research, including help from the tomes Nadolphus brought, the group discovered the iron crown was with Jan Fildrickson the second king. The group made their way to the barrow pits of the second king.

***

The tunnel led into the large dirt mound and went round the perimeter before a branch delved deeper into the mound. Going deeper into the mound the adventurers confronted an ancient undead warrior. The warrior blew a horn and summoned two more of its kind. The resulting combat was brutal, but short and the adventurers emerged victorious.

The next room held the ancient king and the group again had to fight once more. Following another desperate scrape the king finally dropped his guard and crumbled to dust. In the sarcophagus the adventurers found the famed iron crown of the messiah – missing seven gem stones.

A collective moan rose from the adventurers as they realized they would have to hunt down seven more objects.

“Next step is the Iron Pit I guess,” Gwena said.

“Whatever and wherever that is,” Antonious sighed.

“I think I have an idea,” Gusil replied.

To be continued…


----------



## Lalato (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmmm...  I wonder what that idea could be.  

--sam


----------



## pogre (Jul 23, 2007)

Episode Four

“The Iron Pits I have heard of,” Gusil began.

“Do tell,” Erik replied.

“Not far from the Barrow, where we found the crown, are the Crimson Slopes. The Crimson Slopes house an old Northern Dwarven iron ore mine. The ore was so rich it literally rusted down the mountainside – staining them red and orange. After just a few years the iron ore veins were no longer pure, but were intermixed with numerous other metals, including lead, making extraction far less profitable. The Northern Dwarves had numerous other problems and abandoned the mining complex.”

“So you know where an iron mine is,” Taurus said. “That seems like a start.”

“There’s more,” Gusil replied. “A few years after the Dwarves abandoned the mines a certain summoner, by the name of Triumph Rellaring…”

“Triumph?” Erik interrupted laughing.

“Hey, I did not name him,” Gusil replied. “Anyway, this summoner took over the mine complex and reshaped them for his own purposes. He was reputed to have created a number of cells or pits that he would use to summon all manners of horrible beasts, demons, devils, and force them into compacts.”

“Thus the iron pits,” the cleric Taurus observed. “What happened to good old Triumph?”

“A few years ago he apparently had a poor negotiations session and disappeared. That’s where are favorite saint steps in,” Gusil said.

“Traydor?” Gwena asked.

“None other,” Gusil replied with a smile. “He was rumored to have made a little visit to the iron pits.”

“To hide a gem from the crown?” Erik asked.

“Ummm, there’s a bit more to it than that,” Gusil said. “He supposedly imprisoned one of his greatest enemies in the pits. The Eye of the Messiah was the first mention of the possibility of something more being buried in the pits.”

“So we have to go take on this enemy to recover our gem?” Olaf the ranger asked.

“Perhaps more,” Gusil admitted. “I have checked around with some of the tribes in this area. They avoid the Crimson Slopes, because a group of giants supposedly has moved into the area.”

“So we kill a bushel of giants, the prime enemy of a heretic or saint, grab the gem from pits deep in the mountain and run,” Erik said. “And I thought this would be hard.”

“How close is it?” Olaf asked.

“About three days,” Gusil replied.

“Let’s go,” Olaf said.

***

Olaf spotted a group of bugbears in an ambush along the trail the next day. A fireball from Antonious the fire mage, arrows from Olaf’s bow, and a good thumping from Erik’s backstabs and Taurus’s spiked chain destroyed the bugbears in seconds. Surprisingly, the leader of the bugbears had a fair amount of magical gear, which brought a smile to Erik’s face.

A couple of days later in the morning hours on the trail the adventurers spotted a huge bird flying overhead. The avian landed on a tree in front of the group. It was a giant eagle, with a wingspan well over 12 or 13 feet in length. It was obviously trying to communicate something. 

Gusil quickly cast _tongues_ and began talking to the eagle. He turned to the rest of the group and explained, “The eagle says two giants are throwing rocks at his nest. They have not come close yet, but it is a matter of time before they get lucky. His nest contains his young who cannot fly yet.”

“Let’s get those giants,” Olaf announced.

“Whoa, whoa, what’s in it for us?” Erik asked.

“He’s promised to help us in any way he can,” Gusil replied. “Think of having an eye in the sky as we approach the iron pits.”

“Alright, I’m sold,” Erik agreed.

The group moved down the path and saw a pair of fire giants down in a streambed. The giants were picking up sizable boulders and lobbing them up towards a cliff face. None of their shots were coming close to the eagle’s nest, but they laughed heartily as each heavy boulder shook the entire mountainside.

Following a few preparatory spells, Erik, Gusil, Taurus, and Antonious _dimension doored_ within 120 feet of the giants. Olaf stayed behind to pepper the giants at range with his compound longbow. Erik used his ring to become invisible and took up a position behind the giants to set-up a backstab attack. Taurus uncoiled his spiked chain and closed the distance to the giants. Thanks to a _haste_ cast upon the cleric by Gusil, Taurus was a whirling cyclone of death.






Despite the cleric’s furious assault the giants still stood and when they returned blows it nearly crippled Taurus. Erik launched a furious backstab attack from his secret position that seriously wounded one of the giants. Olaf’s long-range fire hit home on the same giant. Finally, a well-placed series of magical bolts from Antonious put one of the giants down.

The other giant had seen enough and decided to try and flee. The combined efforts of the group were too much for the giant. An _acid arrow_ from Antonious was the final straw that brought the second giant down.

The Giant Eagle swooped down and gave a multitude of praises to the group. Gusil, still under the effects of the _tongues_ spell acknowledged the eagle’s gratitude. The giant eagle promised to come to the adventurers’ camp that evening when his mate returned from her hunt. Gusil gave the eagle his thanks and told the bird where he anticipated setting up camp.

Olaf scouted a bit further down the stream and discovered they were not far from the Crimson Slopes. “They will send others out looking for these two,” the ranger warned.

“We’ll be ready,” Antonious replied. “Let’s set up a cold camp on the slope where we have cover and can see them coming.” The group readily agreed and began hiking up the slope to set-up camp.

No sooner had the adventurers cleared an area, than a large dead mountain goat was plopped down from above into the clearing. The giant eagle perched on a tree above the camp and began screeching. Gusil quickly cast _tongues_ and began interviewing the eagle.

“Do you like goat meat?” the eagle asked.

“Yes, you are too kind,” Gusil replied. “Now I have some questions for you if you please. How many giants are there?”

“Not sure, perhaps 20. There are many fire giants and hill giants and a few servant ogres. There are also at least a couple of the two-headed giants.”

“How many entrances into the mine are there?”

“At least three visible from the sky – two in the cliff face and a large chimney that spouts black smoke day and night.”

“Are there any other monsters working with the giants?”

“I do not know. However, from time to time humanoids of medium size come to conference with the giants. They never stay for more than two or three days.”

“Would you be willing to help us tomorrow?”

“Of course, you did me a great service today. I owe you much.”

Gusil gave the eagle his thanks and the eagle bid him goodnight as it flew off into the darkness. Gusil quickly conveyed the information to the rest of the group and they discussed a battle plan before turning in for the evening.

***

They came early the next morning.

The ground shook with the approach of the giants as they noisily splashed their way downstream. The last watch quickly woke the other adventurers as they watched the approach of an ettin, four hill giants, and a large fire giant traveling down the streambed.

The adventurers had just enough time to say a few preparatory spells before they launched their ambush. Antonious started things off by launching a tremendous fireball right in the midst of the giants. The fire giant was unscathed of course, but the rest of the giants looked pretty wobbly after the explosion.

Olaf launched a number of arrows and Taurus brought down divine fire upon the giants. The Ettin succumbed to the damage and fell dead into the shallow water. The hill giants charged up the slope towards the adventurers. Gusil managed to cast an _uncontrollable laughter_ on one of the hill giants, which took it out of action. 

Erik tumbled invisibly into position and waited while the cleric Taurus set-up a flank with his mighty whirling spiked chain. The pair quickly had one of the giants down and bleeding, while some well placed magical bolts from the wizard put another of the giants down.

The fire giant had lobbed rocks at the group, but had not closed. Olaf shot three carefully aimed arrows at the fire giant and one hit home, ripping into the giant’s thigh. The fire giant fled back up the streambed, leaving the remaining hill giants to their fate. Although the hill giants did a fair amount of damage it was just a matter of time, and fairly quickly the remaining trio was vanquished.

The adventurers quickly decided to move their campsite even further back away from the streambed and await any more hunting parties that might be sent out by the giants. The rest of the day and the evening passed without event.

***

The early morning peace was shattered by the sounds of exploding trees, crashing rock falls, and huge splashes.

“What in the nine hells is going on?” Olaf swore pulling himself up. The ranger crouched down with his bow at the ready and headed down the trail.

“No wait Olaf,” Gusil called to the ranger.

Olaf ignored the gnome’s plea and continued down the trail. As the streambed gorge came into view Olaf saw a remarkable display of fire and stone. Huge, flaming boulders were seemingly pouring out of the sky bombarding the tree lined slope and the streambed. Trees were splintering right and left and numerous small fires had broken out in the woods.

Olaf snuck back to camp. “I think the fire giants are bombing the slope and path hoping to catch us.”

“Are they that foolish?” Erik asked.

“You got to see this though. I would say if we were still camped back there they probably would have killed a couple of us.”

The group quickly broke camp as the crashes from ahead continued unabated. They snuck down the trail and watched as the flaming boulders came bouncing down one right after another. The slope that had been heavily wooded earlier was nearly barren. Most of the half twisted tree stumps that remained were on fire. The constant barrage was an impressive sight.

Erik suggested slipping around the barrage on the far side of the other slope and checking out who was causing this barrage. The group followed Erik closely and after 45 minutes or so could spy nine fire giants on a ledge of the Crimson Slopes. Each giant had a supply of boulders and they were rapidly chucking them with all of their might towards the riverbed. This continued for another hour or so until the giants finally ran out of boulders and retreated back into the mines.

“Shall we go after them while they are tired?” Taurus asked.

“Sounds like a plan,” Erik agreed.

Erik agreed to scout ahead to see what precautions the giants had made to guard the entrances of the mine. Using his ring to be invisible Erik snuck quietly and efficiently up the sloped path to the mine entrances. At the near entrance there were two hellhounds near an ettin. As Erik crept closer one of the hellhounds began to growl menacingly.






_Damn! The beast can smell me,_ Erik thought. He quickly began scaling up the Cliffside as the Ettin and two hellhounds emerged from the mine entrance to look around the ledge. Erik continued climbing the cliff side effortlessly until he was well beyond the hellhounds’ range of scent. Erik then stealthily scooted over to the other mine entrance, where he saw a hill giant posted in the tunnel. The hill giant looked exceptionally bored and was picking at his nails with a large knife.

Erik could see that the trail actually continued past the two entrances and curled up the mountainside for a fair distance before and ancient collapse ended the trail. He quickly scooted down from the mountainside to report what he had found to the rest of the group.

***

The entire group was on the ledge just around the corner from the two mine entrances. Antonious had _dimension doored_ the majority of the group, while a favor was called in on the giant eagle to transport the remaining two members to the ledge.

Gusil cast _invisibility_ on the cleric Taurus and Taurus then cast _silence_ on a coin he was carrying. The now invisible Taurus along with Erik who employed his invisibility ring snuck around the corner of the path. The pair ducked into the chamber being guarded by the lazy hill giant. Erik quickly tumbled past the giant to set up his customary flanking position. Taurus then wound up his spiked chain and began striping the hill giant.

The hill giant attempted to scream out a warning, which was silenced by Taurus’s coin. A glancing blow from the giant’s club hit Taurus. Erik unleashed a multitude of backstab attacks that saw the giant nearly double in half in pain. 






Taurus kept up the assault with his chain and in short order the guard hill giant was face down in a puddle of his own blood.

Erik snuck back out to the ledge to check if the coast was clear. Not seeing the Ettin or the hellhounds in the immediate area he signaled for Taurus to follow him around the corner. Coming around the corner, Erik lowered his invisibility and gave the group a thumbs up sign.

This sent Antonious into action. The wizard cast _fly_ on himself and then was the beneficiary of an _invisibility_ spell from Gusil. Antonious flew arounf the mountain side just below the ledge. When the wizard was even with the entrance guarded by the ettin and hellhounds, he popped up and placed a _wall of force_ behind them. A quick signal was given to the rest of the group and they came around to confront the ettin and hounds.

Just as the ettin began to realize something was amiss Antonious appeared directly in front of him and zapped the giant and his dogs with a nasty lightning bolt. The result was two fried canines and a badly hurt two-headed giant. The ettin turned to run into the mine complex, but ran square into a _wall of force_! Trapped, the ettin charged out of the tunnel and was quickly eviscerated by the combined efforts of Olaf and Taurus.

A brief debate followed and the group decided to go in through the passage the hill giant was guarding. The adventurers came to an empty chamber that apparently had served as a barracks for giants. Their light source shined further down the hall into another room, where a massive hill giant was scrambling fitting his armor on.

Taurus charged the brute with his whirling spiked chain. But his charge was met and then some and with one mighty swing the hill giant had nearly killed the cleric. Erik who had tumbled into his usual position invisibly launched a fairly ineffective series of backstabbing attacks. The giant shrugged off an attempt to cause it to laugh uncontrollably by the gnome, Gusil.

To make matters worse the giant appeared to be shimmering and it was tough to ascertain exactly where he was. Olaf launched a series of arrows at the giant. All of the missiles would normally have hit, but the shimmering of the giant caused two arrows to miss. Another attempted backstab from Erik also missed in large part to the giant’s displacement.

Antonious was slowly grinding down the giant with _magic missiles_, but almost no one else was doing serious damage. Taurus meanwhile had to flee from combat and Gusil rushed over to give the cleric some healing from a wand. Taurus paused and said a prayer to heal himself further.

The hill giant gave Erik a decent thumping with a lucky guess on where the rogue was hiding invisibly. Erik debated on what to do; knowing he could not last through another sustained giant attack. Antonious poured more magic missiles into the giant and Olaf finally hit home with a pair of arrows.

Erik decided to stay for one more swipe at the giant and his final pair of cuts brought the hill giant down.

“Damn! That was one tough S.O.B.!” Erik exclaimed.

Much of the group was so badly wounded that clerical prayers and wand charges were attended to for healing before the adventurers even attempted to search for treasure. Once the group was in fighting shape again they searched the hill giant’s chamber they found numerous coins and some very interesting magical items, including a _cloak of displacement_!

***
The group delved deeper into the mines and discovered a number of 20-foot wide passageways. The rogue Erik moving ahead of the group also found a pair of fire giants guarding one of the halls.






Erik snuck back and reported his findings to the group. 

Antonious stepped out in the hall and blasted the giants with a _cone of cold_! The ice ripped into the giants and it was clear they were badly hurt.

Erik then moved back down the hallway and took up a position near the giants. Taurus followed Erik, with his silence coin in hand. The cleric dashed right up to the giants. Olaf then stepped out in the hallway and landed several arrows on one of the giants.

The first fire giant charged Taurus and with one attack very nearly killed the cleric. The other giant charged past the invisible Erik towards the ranger Olaf. Erik took advantage of the giant’s distracted state and launched a surprise attack as it went by. The giant ignored Erik’s efforts and continued its charge towards the ranger. 

Erik’s wounds must have unbalanced the giant somewhat, as it miraculously missed the lightly armored ranger. The giants did not last long after the initial exchange had done so much damage. Taurus on the edge of death, made a courageous charge at the last giant standing and killed it. Both giants lay dead in the hallway.

The adventurers who were wounded and largely tapped out of spells and prayers made the decision to retreat from the mine complex for the night and rest. 

The group made their way down the mountainside and headed for an out-of-the-way campsite to regroup and strategize for the next day. That evening as dusk fell the adventurers heard a group of horns sounding off their deep bellows from the direction of the mine.

To be continued…


----------



## pogre (Aug 1, 2007)

Episode 5

“How do we go back in?” Erik asked in the morning.

“We have three choices,” Taurus the cleric stated. “One, the big front door, two, the side door we used yesterday, and three, the chimney.”

“I’ll call High Feather to get some reconnaissance,” Gusil suggested. The Gnome called in a screeching voice using a _tongues_ spell and in short order the giant eagle descended on the camp. Following a brief conversation between the pair the eagle took to the air. “At least we will have some information in an hour or so.”

“How much damage have you done thus far?” Gwena, the female dwarf, warrior asked.

“Tough to say, but we have only killed a total of four fire giants,” Olaf replied.

“We have killed a ton of ogres, hill giants, and a few ettins,” Gusil said.

“True, but the fire giants are the only things that truly scare me,” Erik said.

A few minutes later the eagle, High Feather, returned, the bird reported that there was considerably less smoke issuing forth from the chimney and that the side entrance the group had previously used was partially caved-in, apparently through the efforts of the remaining giants.

The group broke out in debate on the best approach, but finally settled on the gnome’s suggestion to use _The Great Loop of Gaseous Transformation_ to make their way down into the mine complex from the chimney.

Erik scouted ahead, descended down the chimney, and employing his invisibility ring and gaseous form made his way down into the forge.





Note although Erik’s miniature is shown in the picture, he was in fact invisible. In several of the pictures to follow the PCs are invisible, but their minis remain on the terrain to indicate their respective positions.






Erik saw that the forge was not unoccupied. A large fire giant hammered on an anvil and three ogres scurried about the room following the fire giant’s orders. Fearing detection, Erik climbed back up the chimney. His journey was made slightly more difficult from the heat of the lower chimney, but the climb was relatively easy. He quickly reported what he had found to the rest of the group.

The adventurers again launched into a lengthy debate on their best course of action.

***

Olaf quickly quaffed the _invisibility_ potion and jumped through _The Great Loop of Gaseous Transformation_. The ranger was the last to go and soon the entire group of adventurers was in the forge chamber, invisible, and in position for action.






While still invisible a multitude of spells and prayers went up from the adventurers. First, Antonious the mage cast _wall of force_ across the chamber’s conventional entrance. Second, Olaf cast _cat’s grace_ on himself and readied his bow, and finally, Taurus cast a healthy buff prayer of his own on himself. The fire giant smithy immediately quit hammering on the anvil upon hearing the multitude of spells.

Antonious started things off throwing out a _cone of cold_ that the fire giant managed to avoid the harshest effects of, but two of his minion ogres were frozen and shattered into shards. The attack did expose the mage, however, and the fire giant started to stride toward him. Gwena took the opportunity to launch a surprise attack on the giant and wounded the smithy. 

The fire giant ignored Gwena’s attack of opportunity and continued toward the mage. His massive hammer fell on the mage, and although it was a glancing blow – the mage was half dead. Antonious knew very well he could not take another attack from the giant!

Meanwhile, Erik launched a surprise attack on the remaining ogre. The rogue’s blades cut the ogre to ribbons and the monster fell to the ground in a heap.

Olaf launched arrows at the fire giant and Taurus smacked it with his spiked chain. It was not enough and the giant remained standing.  Antonious ran and took cover in a far corner behind the dwarf.. The fire giant smith launched a brutal attack against Gwena, but thanks in part to her heavy armor, she survived.






Now, Antonious was wounded and Gwena was on the edge of death. Erik rushed into position, tumbling to avoid the giant’s hammer. Erik delivered a telling blow against the fire giant, but still the giant stood. Giant retaliated with a reign of blows that had Erik reeling.

Taurus, Olaf, Gusil, and Gwena continued attacking and the giant finally fell. There was much rejoicing and prayers of healing in the room!

***

As Erik opened a door in the hallway near the forge he was immediately confronted by a group of dark dwarves, Duergar.






The adventurers made quick work of the four Duergar guards, but others came rushing into face the adventurers.






These Duergar were much tougher. It was clear a couple of the dark dwarves were practiced rogues. Gwena dove into the mass of evil dwarves nonetheless, praying to cleave as many of her foul cousins to death as possible!






The adventurers were never in serious trouble and eventually killed every dark dwarf. They then ransacked the duergars’ quarters and found an armory across the hall.






None of the items radiated magic and so the group continued on its way.

***

“To the right is a large hallway. It is probably one we have seen before, but I cannot be certain,” Erik reported back.

“What’s to the left?” Gusil asked.

“I do not know – it’s dark,” Erik replied.

“I’ll look,” Gwena volunteered and stepped out into the hall.






“Umm guys…” Gwena whispered back to the group.

It was too late; a pair of hellhounds had picked up the dwarves scent and alerted the fire giant to her presence. The fight was on!

The group rushed into the hallway. Erik took the lead and paid a heavy price for it. The giant poured down a reign of blows on him and he was nearly dead. 






Erik sensing another attack would kill him, collapsed to the floor and feigned death.

Magic Missiles from the wizard, arrows from the ranger, and solid efforts from the Dwarf and cleric finally brought the giant down. The group healed up and continued to delve into the complex. 

Behind one door the adventurers found a kennel full of hellhounds.






The group easily destroyed the hellish canines. The only interesting event in the battle was at one point six of the hellhounds unleashed their firebreaths on Erik. Erik suffered no damage from the barrage at all!

The last fight with the hounds had drained the group of some resources though, and they decided to retire for the day. The adventurers made their way back to the chimney and scaled back out of the complex.

***

“We have the eagle drop a huge rock with a message on it,” Erik explained again.

“In what language?” Gusil asked. “I cannot speak Giant, can you?”

“No, but let’s just use simple common Imperial tongue,” Erik suggested.

“This message calls for the giants to come out and parley then?” Taurus asked.

“Yes, but we are not going to parley,” Erik replied.

“We’re going to kill them,” Olaf said.

“Maybe, but if there are too many we should just skirt around them and head back into the complex while they are out looking for the parley site,” Eric said.

“What’s too many?” Gwena asked.

“Three or more,” Gusil quickly answered.

“How do we know how many are coming for the parley?” Antonious asked.

“We’ll use the eagle, if High Feather screams to us we will know it is more than two,” Gusil suggested.

“I like it, but what if they do not come?” Antonious asked.

“Then we have lost nothing,” Erik replied.

Gusil quickly penned a message, while Olaf selected an appropriate boulder. High Feather was called and with great effort the eagle took the rock aloft and deposited it with a thud in front of the mining complex’s main entrance.

A few hours later the adventurers heard the persistent scream of High Feather. “More than two fire giants,” Gusil said.

“From the sounds of that warning, way more than two,” Olaf agreed.

The group worked its way around the valley and quickly re-entered the mining complex. Cruising along they found a portcullis blocking their way. Beyond the portcullis was a large room covered in piles of garbage. On the far wall the adventurers could see a huge stone door.

“There is an otyugh here,” Olaf the ranger stated flatly. Olaf began shooting the piles of garbage one after another. Finally, one of the piles started moving towards the portcullis and an eyestalk emerged. “Otyugh,” Olaf confirmed to the group.

The otyugh, which was extremely large, shook off much of the garbage pile and took shelter along the same wall as the portcullis where the ranger’s arrows could not reach it.






The group was debating their next move, when Antonious, the fire mage, sent a couple of fireballs into the room. A short time later a tentacle reached through the portcullis and began squeezing the mage.






The mage grunted a spell and _dimension doored_ away from the otyugh’s filthy grip. Erik was grabbed next and the adventurers set to work severing the tentacle. Olaf shot arrows into the beast and Gwena hacked away at the tentacle. In short order the oversized otyugh was killed.

After a bit of straining the adventurers were able to lift the portcullis. Moving across the filthy room they found that the stone door was covered in numerous unusual runes. Antonious cast _read magic_ but this only revealed what the mage had suspected, these runes were a different kind of magic.

The group hunkered down in the chamber while Antonious studied the runes for a few hours. At one point Erik went back out into the complex and saw a few fire giants coming back in from the outside. There were five fire giants total, and one of the giants was massive beyond belief. He rushed back and reported his sighting to the party.

“Should we get out of here?” Taurus asked.

“No, we have an excellent defensive position here,” Gusil replied. “We can bottleneck them at the entrance to this place and if things get really crazy we can lower the portcullis.” All agreed, and Antonious continued studying the runes.

Antonious sat back and smiled widely at the door.

“What is it?” Gusil asked.

“Well, I have found three wards on the door, including one created with a spell beyond the ninth valence I believe,” Antonious replied.

“Beyond the ninth valence?” Erik asked.

“Yes, there are nine known valences in arcane. The powers of the spells in each valence are generally known to learned mages. However, very, very powerful mages can develop spells beyond the known valences of magic by working with the very fabric of magic itself. These super powerful mages weave the streams of magic into something beyond regular magical understanding,” Antonious explained.

“What sort of spell is it?” Gusil asked.

“It appears to be some sort of binding,” Antonious replied.

“And that’s on the friggin’ door?” Erik exclaimed.

“It is,” Antonious replied.

Gusil gave a long appreciative whistle. “Maybe we should explore the rest of this complex before taking on that door?”

“I was thinking the same thing,” Taurus admitted.

To be continued…


----------



## Lalato (Aug 1, 2007)

This group of Fire Giants have proven to be quite the thought puzzle.  How does a smaller, weaker force take out a larger force.  Guerrilla tactics can take you only so far, and in every encounter with even a single Fire Giant we've had at least one person close to death.

I say this only because it ought to be interesting as we try to figure out a way past the giants one more time while perhaps sniping one more of them.  Anyway... kudos on the thought puzzle.  I hope the Gnome has a few more tactical tricks up his sleeves.  

--sam


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Aug 1, 2007)

A Pogre story hour! Been too long in the absence.


----------



## pogre (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for stopping in guys!

HM - I have a couple of you miniatures I need to get to you. I would hate to think your group not benefitting from a lich encounter or two .










I'll get these to you either via G.M. or USPS.


----------



## pogre (Aug 24, 2007)

Episode 6

Erik carefully began exploring the complex invisibly. He quickly found a large kitchen with a large fire giant matron cook and three ogre servants. 






Erik also passed a door where he heard numerous voices discussing in a foreign language. He suspected they were giants, but was not sure. He returned to the group to discuss what he had found.

“Was it giants talking?” Taurus, the cleric asked.

“I don’t speak giant,” Erik replied.

“I’ll fix that,” Gusil stated and cast _tongues_ on Erik. “Gusil also summoned the dwarf warrioress, Gwena. “Get out the _loop_.”

“Why?” Erik asked suspiciously.

“So you can explore the room in _gaseous form, invisibly_,” Gusil said.

“Fantastic,” Erik said sardonically.

Erik invoked his ring of invisibility stepped through the _loop_ and moved gaseously back to the room where he had heard the voices. He seeped beneath the door and saw a room filled with massive fire giants. There were five fire giants, one of whom was obviously the leader of the group and much larger. Their conversation mostly centered on defensive plans and concerns about the delivery of supper.






Erik continued under a door in the room to find another chamber with a female fire giant. Unlike the large female in the kitchen, this female fire giant was not unattractive. Surely by fire giant standards she was beautiful. She wore a formed half-plate armor and was apparently deep in prayer. Erik briefly considered materializing and ambushing the giantess, but dismissed the thought when he witnessed her stand to her full height to stretch. Erik quickly moved out of the room and headed back to his compatriots.

“I say we hit the kitchen first,” Gwena offered. The rest of the group agreed. 

Erik snuck into the kitchen invisibly to begin the assault. 






The mage, Antonious, let loose a wave of cold on the ogres and giants that immediately crippled the ogres and had the fire giant cook extremely angry.

The fire giant cook charged the mage, allowing Erik to unleash a vicious backstabbing assault. Arrows from the ranger and a few solid thumps from the dwarf spelled the end of the fire giant cook and the ogres.

The group began debating their next move when a pair of fire giants showed up. Erik and others gave pursuit, but quickly lost the duo.

“They know we’re here,” Gusil observed.

“We need to prepare our defenses,” Antonious said.

“Here?” Taurus asked.

“He’s right,” Gusil concurred. “We can hold this room and force them to come at us one at a time, or two at most. Besides we may not have time to find another spot.”

As the group prepared for what they assumed would be a coming assault, Gwena heard a noise out in the hallway. She quickly popped back into the kitchen and reported that the fire giants were attempting to collapse the entrance tunnel.

Erik quickly used his ring to become invisible and headed out for the hall. The dwarf and others charged out behind him.






“So much for plan ‘A’,” Gusil stated wistfully.

The giants had already created a large barrier in the hallway and were making fast progress at destroying part of the 20-foot wide hallway. The invisible Erik skillfully leapt over the barrier and took up a position behind the giants. 

Antonious unleashed a cold of cone on the giants that also nailed the invisible Erik. The rogue never saw it coming and he felt the full effects of the spell. The giants continued battering at the hall walls trying to take the structure down. The King and Queen fire giants were quickly making their way out of the complex, while the others stood fast.

Erik and unleashed another torrent of backstabs on one of the giants, wounding him grievously. However, the rogue paid a price as the giants thumped him back and nearly killed him.

Some of the remaining giants started their escapes, but a well-placed grease spell from Gusil impeded their movement. The three rearward giants were killed, but the rest were escaping. The group gave a limited pursuit, but two things gave them pause: First, they were exhausted and had few spells, and second Erik and Gwena were badly hurt. They would need to recover before pursuing. Olaf was confident he could track the giants in the morning, so a rest was agreed upon.

***

Olaf was carefully studying the ground before them.

“How far ahead are they?” Taurus asked.

“Not far,” Olaf answered. “One of them is still badly injured. He is slowing them down. They are heading into some pretty rough terrain though.”

“Maybe you just need some help,” Gusil said. Gusil called the giant eagle, High Feather. Casting _tongues_ the bard entered into an animated conversation with the eagle. A short time later the giant avian took flight.

Olaf smiled and continued to follow the trail.

***

“That mountain?” Olaf asked Gusil.

“That’s what High Feather said,” Gusil confirmed. “He said the group of giants climbed the mountain and went into that large fissure vent.”

“Looks like it could be volcanic,” Olaf observed.

“That would make sense,” Antonious noted. “Do you think they have come home to their larger tribe?”

“A possibility,” Olaf admitted. “But, I do not think so. I see few signs of giants about. We’re looking at a safe haven I would guess.”

The group struggled up the mountainside and found themselves staring into a dark vent glowing orange came from deep within the mountain’s interior. A hot breeze was issuing forth from the vent. Olaf led on taking the group inside.

The tunnel was large and led several dozen feet into the mountain before a chasm intersected their path. The chasm was easily climbed down and a small stream of molten rock flowed through the bottom. The heat was nearly unbearable. The group emerged from the chasm after carefully bridging the hot stream.

The tunnel continued into the mountain’s interior, finally emerging into a huge cavern illuminated by a warm orange glow of a flowing lava lake.

“Perhaps I should scout ahead?” Erik suggested. The group concurred. Erik slunk through the rocky passage and into the cavern to find a dismaying sight. Across a large expanse of lava lake was an island. The island had a tremendously large red dragon resting there. Three half snake, half humanoid, flaming beasts were conversing with the dragon, while the fire giants looked pensively on. Erik watched the exchange for some time and noticed not only was the lake red-hot lava, there seemed to be hundreds of fire mephitis frolicking in the lava. He took his report back to the group.

“We should leave,” Gwena suggested.

“I agree. We need to consider this carefully,” Gusil replied.

***

The cool of the forest floor beneath the mountains had never felt so welcoming to the group.

“That was impressive,” Antonious said.

“What if those giants have the key to the door or even have the gem itself?” Taurus asked.

“What if they traded it to the dragon for some reason?” Erik asked.

The group moaned collectively at that thought.

“Maybe we missed something back in the mines,” Gusil mused. “It’s obvious we lack the strength to crash that party in the lava lake cavern, and it will give us time to plan at least.”

All concurred with the gnome and they headed back to the mines. Following a frustrating search of the mines Antonious made a suggestion. “We need to use Sargroch the Haloed’s Red Journal.”

The Red Journal was a gift from the great mage. The journal held 24 pages and anything written on a page would be seen by Sargroch, and hopefully, responded to. Antonious quickly penned the group’s situation, giving exact details of the wards on the door and requested advice.

Sargroch’s answer appeared quickly in the journal. _It sounds like you have everything you need to move forward._

Gusil bristled at the answer, “What a waste!”

Antonious breathed a muttered, “Aha!” and quickly retrieved the Eye of the Messiah from Taurus and they began studying the small book. Antonious smiled at the group, walked over to the door and spoke out, “Humility.” With a shuddering groan the door opened.

A deep, dark tunnel stretched before them. The group followed the tunnel for several hundred feet before spying a light in the distance.

“Eric do you want to scout ahead?” Gusil queried.

“I cannot see in the dark,” Erik replied.

“Fair enough, let’s move up in force,” Gusil said.

The group continued with their weapons at the ready. The tunnel opened up into a large cavern. It was clear from the walls and floor of the cavern the area was finished. Dominating their view, however, was a statuesque humanoid with feathered wings and a halo. The creature was amazingly beautiful and obviously an angel.

Taurus strode toward the angel hailing him. “Salutations guardian and servant of Helios our Father.”

“Salutations, follower of the light,” the angel replied.

“I am Taurus and my companions and I are on a divine mission. Behold we are following the word of the Eye of the Messiah, seeking the gems of the Messiah’s crown.”

“I am Pyrios. I did not expect you so soon,” the angel replied.

“Pyrios, what is your charge?” Taurus asked.

“I guard over the sacred seal that imprisons the devil, Jurditis, in the iron pits,” Pyrios replied.

“Tell me of Jurditis, did you seal him here?” Taurus asked.

“I accomplish nothing, only the power of Helios allows action. I am but a guardian. It was Traydor that sealed the devil. Jurditis is a devil noble.”

“Could you kill Jurditis?” Taurus asked.

“If so charged I would die trying,” Pyrios replied.

“Is he beyond your power? What is your rank?” Taurus asked.

“I am a member of the Third Heavenly Choir. If Helios willed it I would overcome the devil. It would be a desperate fight at least,” Pyrios admitted.

“Fair guardian of Traydor’s seal we are charged with destroying the devil noble Jurditis. We would welcome your assistance in such an endeavor,” Taurus said.

“That is not my charge. If you, servants of Helios and followers of the Eye of the Messiah, wish – you may release me from my charge and the seal will be broken.”

Taurus thanked Pyrios and returned to the group.

“So he is not going to help us?” Gusil asked incredulously.

“It is not his charge. Endangering himself by combating Jurditis is not part of his work. Think of it this way, if I ordered you to guard a caravan to the city of Founders and you chose to leave the caravan and chase a bear – would I be mad?” Taurus stated.

“Yeah, but I would be drunk on your wine and would not care,” Erik chimed in.

“I get the point,” Gusil said. “He will release the seal, but after that the angel is gone and it is up to us.”

“Precisely,” Taurus replied.

“What kind of devil is Jurditis?” Antonious asked.

“He is unique,” Taurus answered.

“Please tell me not a Duke of Hell,” Antonious said.

“No, only a noble, but we will have our hands full,” Taurus said.

“Very well,” Gusil began, “We will have the angel lift the seal and go after Jurditis.”

“Right after I get cast some spells,” Antonious said.

***

The group moved down into the pits on an unusual spiral staircase crafted of stone and steel. As Erik touched down in the lower chamber a dark voice rang through the chamber, “Welcome! Now which way do you go? If you choose the wrong one, Jurditis, Duke of Hell, shall escape!”






“He’s bluffing,” Gwena stated.

“Perhaps, but there are two exits from this chamber,” Erik replied.

“Do you want to scout ahead in one direction?” Gusil asked Erik.

“Can a devil noble see invisible?” Erik asked Antonious.

“It’s possible. As a unique entity of hell there really is no way to know his powers precisely,” Antonious answered.

“Then, no thanks,” Erik said.

“Well, if we go one way we might lose him,” Gusil observed. “If we split up, we’re doing just what he wants.”

Antonious began casting a spell. The group watched while the mage finished. 

“A _wall of force_ over that exit,” Antonious explained, “but we must move quickly.”

The group set off at double pace down the remaining hall and found themselves in another chamber with a minor devil. A rapid combat ensued with Gwena felling the devil.

“Keep moving,” Antonious demanded.

The group went beyond the chamber and found that the tunnel veered back around into a larger chamber. Before them at a desk was a tall, dark humanoid with a leering grin. It was clear they had found Jurditis.






The devil launched vile spells at the group trying to shake their wills, but the group pushed forward. A patented, viscious, back-stabbing attack from Erik combined with a flanking thumping from Gwena quickly had the devil in trouble. Taurus’s whirling battle chain added to the fiend’s pain. Jurditis tried to run, but Olaf’s bowstring was too quick. Three arrows found their mark, finally spelling the end for the devil.

The group searched the chambers and found the first gem of the Crown of the Messiah, a beautiful white pearl. They also discovered various other magical trinkets, including a magic mirror. They also found a beautiful bolt of cloth with the name “Singer’s Mill” embroidered neatly in one corner.

They headed home for rest, recuperation, and research.

***

In the two moths since the group had returned to the Silvermail Empire they had learned many things. The Singer’s Mill was an elven device that created these beautiful and rare bolts of cloth. They used the first gem of the crown and rubbing it on the humility page of the Eye of the Messiah had discovered another clue directing them to seek the mistress of the mill. It was clear this Singer’s Mill held the next gem, or at least a clue to its whereabouts.

The main group of Wood Elves in the Empire resided in place called the Watcher’s Wood. There, four enclaves of Wood Elves were nestled in a deep forest. Two of the enclaves welcomed those from the outside world for trading and other exchanges. The other two enclaves were isolated and avoided contact with the outside world.

It was decided the group would go to one of the trading enclaves and gather what information they could there.

***

“You can lead us to this hidden enclave?” Olaf asked the wood elf guide.

The group had arrived at the enclave a short time ago. Following a visit with the enclave’s loremaster had learned the Singer’s Mill was associated with one of the hidden enclaves. They also learned that bolts of cloth like the one they now possessed were exceedingly rare. Such items were usually passed down through generations of elves and very rare outside the Watcher’s Wood. 

The idea that the cloth might be worth thousands caught Erik’s ear in particular. The group, however, convinced him the cloth might serve as a passport to the hidden enclave. At the suggestion of the loremaster the group had sought out this guide.

“I can lead you to the territory of the secret enclave,” the scout admitted. “Their warriors will probably confront us at that point.” It was the best lead the group had and so they agreed to meet the guide in the morning to set off into the woods.

***

As the party was breaking camp in the wooded glen Olaf asked the scout, “How much longer until we find the secret enclave?”

“A couple of days,” the scout replied.

As the scout spoke something caught Olaf’s trained eye and the ranger quickly raised his bow. “Drop your weapon,” a voice called out and a wood elf emerged from the surrounding woods. Olaf hesitated, but now viewing a half-dozen wood elf bows trained on him he complied.

A brisk conversation followed between the scout, Gusil, and the wood elves. Only when Gusil revealed the fabulous cloth did the guards agree to escort the group towards the secret enclave. A day or two later, deeper in the woods, a female wood elf accompanied by a pair of guards approached the camp.

The female introduced herself as an acolyte of the Song and asked the party’s business. When the group’s mission was spelled out for her, she promised to work as an emissary for the party if they would perform a favor in return. Bent over yet another barrel the group reluctantly agreed.

The favor it turned out was to reclaim a manor of a rebel elf. She had disappeared some years ago into the realms of the dark elves, but reportedly had returned to her family’s ancestral home some 20 miles to the south east. The elf’s family had always been recluses and at times actively worked against their brethren. While the manor was abandoned for many years, it now was reportedly a new base of operation for this foul elf. It was also reported she had undergone some sort of transformation in her absence and may have even brought dark elves into the Watcher’s Woods! The group’s mission was simple enough – capture or kill her.

***

The group had discovered the manor in a high ancient tree overlooking a small canyon. Above the manor house was a trio of green half-troll things wielding huge dark bows. Choosing to avoid these guards, Antonious used a magical invisible eye to scout the manor house.

Indeed the manor house was re-occupied! Numerous dark elves, perhaps half-drows, roamed the chambers of the dilapidated tree mansion. The group decided to _dimension door_ directly into on of the chambers. A furious combat with the guardian elves ensued. Eventually, even the green, half-trolls came down from their lofty perches to join the fray. A few minutes later the group emerged scathed but victorious over a large pile of elven and troll corpses.

Still, the group had not found the foul elf mistress described to them. They scoured the manor house, fought a huge spider on the roof, but found nothing. They were preparing to leave when Erik found a secret door in the tree supporting the manor house. Beyond the secret door was a spiral staircase descending into the darkness.

To be continued…


----------



## pogre (Nov 6, 2007)

Update coming - without pics I'm afraid.

Football season is finally over and I will return to writing a bit. You will notice the following update skims over a number of adventures to get us to the present campaign time. The PCs are becoming quite powerful and heading toward completion of the current story line.


----------



## pogre (Nov 6, 2007)

Gusil’s Tale

“My good gnome we wait with baited breath for your tale,” Count Mergray said rocking back in his chair after the banquet. The Count smiled pleasantly at his other guests for he knew they were in for quite a treat.

Gusil began slowly, as he often did. He described the discovery of the legendary book, Eye of the Messiah, and the little tome’s instructions on finding the Crown of the Messiah. He spoke of Sargroch the Haloed, the mighty mage that had urged them forward and encouraged them. He described the finding of the iron crown in the Barrow Pits of the second great king. The crown that was missing seven precious gems. 

Gusil described the struggle of finding the first gem in the ancient Iron Pits – prison for a devil and home of the Pearl of Chastity. Next was the journey into the deep wood to find the Topaz of Humility at the mystical Singer’s Mill. Then it was on to fight the evil druid and his minions at the Tree of Life for the Emerald of Patience. Onto the four-square temple in the isolated mountains to battle undead for the Sapphire of Piety.

Gusil was interrupted three hours into his tale by the loud banging of cups at the far end of the banquet table. The culprits creating the cacophony were Antonious the Fire Mage and Taurus, Cleric of Ra-Atol, neither of the men had gone on the last adventure.

“Patience, patience my friends, ‘tis your own fault you don’t know this tale,” Gusil replied with a wink.

The rest of the Count’s guests suddenly came to life stretching and drinking after being hypnotized by Gusil’s tale. Many needed to relieve themselves or wanted to a walk a bit, but feared missing even a bit of the bard’s fascinating story.

“My friends,” Gusil called out in a loud voice after gulping down some wine, “Let us stretch, have a drink and reconvene for the conclusion of my tale.” 

The Count smiled and rose and walked over to Gusil. Mergray bent down and put his arm around Gusil, “You have a talent my friend, a great talent.”

“Thank you my Lord,” Gusil winked and bounded out of the chamber to head for the privy trough.

***

Gusil waited. He wanted his audience to get just a bit impatient. He smiled inwardly as he strode into the great hall seeing the tables full of anticipating faces. He started the tale anew…

The place of the next gem was at Del Amini, the oasis of the wishing well. The only problem was Del Amini was an oasis in the Salt Desert. The Salt Desert, home of the soul-suckers, those ancient horrid necromancers that pulled their power from life itself. Soul-suckers, one time orc shamans that hovered between life and death and demanded greater and greater sacrifices from the orc tribes. The soul-suckers, the most feared creatures in the world lived in the Salt Desert. The Salt Desert where the oasis Del Amini was, where the next gem was, where the group’s destiny called. Yep, they were going.

The pass through the hills and mountains forced the group into narrow gorges and valleys. The normally reserved Olaf constantly complained about the terrain. “Too easy to ambush us,” he constantly warned. As if on cue his warning was punctuated by a flurry of arrows that hit the ranger directly. Olaf gasped, but managed to raise his bow in response. A gentle singing cascaded down to the trail and all could now see their opponent was one of the legendary harpies! Gusil saved the group by chanting a poem that allowed the others to ignore the harpy’s call. Olaf managed to tag the beast with an arrow, but as he reloaded the ranger felt a sharp pang. 

Appearing, seemingly out of nowhere, a dark-cowled creature appeared next to the ranger and struck him deep with a short sword. Gwena, the dwarf warrior, moved to aid the range and her huge sword blade bit deep into the enemy. Olaf stepped back and shot arrows into the rogue at point blank range. Erik, a skilled rogue himself, stepped over and gave the enemy a share of his twin blades.

At that moment, another volley of arrows came from on high. Most of the arrows found their mark striking down the ranger in a pool of blood. Gusil bravely moved up and cast healing magic over the fallen ranger. 

The enemy rogue, realizing he was over matched, zig-zagged away from his foes. Gwena’s blade was quicker though and nearly cut the rogue in two. Olaf staggered to his feet and was knocked down again in a hail of arrows from above. Erik shot at the harpy and scored a couple of minor hits. Gusil grabbed everyone and dimension-doored right onto the surprised harpy’s ledge.

A couple of wide swings from the dwarf’s sword and the flashing stabs of Erik’s blade quickly had the harpy on the retreat. As the harpy took flight Erik sliced into it, slashing the beast down.

“If these are the brigands, I hate to see what else we got to face,” Olaf exclaimed when Gusil finally healed him.

***

Gusil rubbed his eyes again to make sure he was not witnessing a mirage. Teams of camels pulled levitating carpets with cages full of creatures, chained humanoids, and other less identifiable objects. The group debated what they should do as a creature in the caravan broke away and came toward the group. Olaf raised his bow, but Gusil pulled the Ranger’s bow down and called, “Well met!”

The creature arrived at inhuman speed and it became obvious it was not touching the ground. His skin shimmered and eyes glowed with a deep mystical quality. “Well met indeed young gnome,” the creature replied.

Gusil quickly introduced the group and mentioned they were headed to the Oasis of Del Amini.

“Indeed,” the creature replied, “perhaps to do a bit of wishing?” The creature introduced itself as a servant of the Sheik Ali Kersamm, high trader of the desert. He explained the caravan was headed to the camp of the Orc Warlord Mamdoh Mashal to sell their wares. 

“Dealing with orcs?” Gusil asked.

“Orcs of the Salt Desert have clink as well as any,” the Jann replied with a smile. “Safe travels my friends.”

“And to you,” Gusil replied with a bow.

The Jann left disappearing over a dune toward the path of the caravan.

“What do you think they are selling?” Gwena asked.

“Slaves,” Gusil replied nonchalantly.

“Slaves? I can track them down to wherever they camp tonight,” Olaf offered.

“We have a higher mission. Saving a few slaves will only slow us down,” Gusil replied.

“Slaves deserve their lot,” Erik added.

“I’ll remember that if you are ever captured by the enemy,” Olaf spat.

Erik only smiled.

***

Erik reported back to the group, “The oasis is swarming with orcs.”

“How many?” Gwena asked with a grin.

“Two score mebbe’.”

“We’ll move around and hit them from the north,” Gusil suggested.

“Yes, why don’t you lead the charge?” Erik asked in jest.

Gusil smiled. “I can dimension-door us to this point. Gwena can call bolts forth from her weapon here and here. If we hit them hard and fast the rest are likely to flee.” Everyone shook their heads in agreement. 

The group appeared to the north of the oasis. One of the orc leaders charged out. Erik’s blades quickly shred him. Gwena called forth black arcs of lightning from her mighty sword that mowed through the orcs like a reaper’s scythe. Olaf’s arrows zipped out with devastating accuracy. A pair of brave orcs charged out at the dwarf warrior. Their hatred for her race caused them to lose all common sense. Erik moved in behind the orcs and with twin saps had them both quickly knocked out.

Within five minutes the entire oasis was abandoned, save dead orcs and the pair of captured orcs. In the midst of the fig trees was a large well. A quick questioning session with the orcs revealed they were part of Mamdoh Mashal’s tribe and were sent to the oasis as advanced scouts. The captured orc also revealed the tribe was a forward group for a mighty army gathering at the place of the tribal councils. Eight tribes had been at the council area and 240 sacrifices were made to Primarch Chronial Haj-Abar.

“What is Chronial Haj-Abar, some sort of god?” Gusil asked.

“No,” the orc whispered through its broken teeth, “a Soul-sucker.”

“Let me kill it,” Gwena said looking at the orc.

“No, I see no reason not to let our friend here go to warn of our group,” Gusil replied. The gnome turned his attention on the orc again, “Tell your lord Mamdoh Mashal of us. Tell him we come to kill him next.”

“You’re going to let them go?” Gwena asked in protest.

“Have faith my lady, there is a reason – always a reason for your faithful servant’s actions,” Gusil answered. 

The group left the two tied orcs and turned their attentions to the well. It looked remarkably normal with no sign of significant power. Gusil whispered, “Charity,” over the edge to no effect. However, when Gwena dropped a few gold coins in and did the same a voice came back strongly in her head, _the sacrifice is far too small for such a wish!_ The roaring voice nearly knocked the dwarf down.

Gwena explained what had happened and this time threw 100 coins down the well. This time the gold came flying back out of the well and a loud voice echoed in all of their heads, _It is not enough!_

Gusil asked what the well needed for the gem of Charity and the creature replied that it must have the Iron Flask of Almas. Gusil asked the well what Almas was, where could they find Almas, and many other questions. The well answered that Almas was a great gray giant who preyed on travelers near the Helmus watering hole to the west.

The group spent the night at the oasis and after a few more questions of the orcs, they released the pair into the desert with a quick kick to the backside of each. The group then set-off for the Helmus watering hole and the abode of Almas.

***

The boulder glanced off the dwarf nearly knocking her down. A hardy guffaw high up on the sandstone peaks boomed across the wadi that held the Helmus watering hole. The adventurers’ eyes rose up the hill to see a towering giant peering down at them.

“Hold your fire!” Gusil demanded of Olaf.

“Fair Almas I wish to speak to you,” Gusil called out.

“Four thousand gold, drink all you want, and leave at morning,” the giant replied.

“Done, but I still wish to speak with you,” Gusil called out.

The giant laughed, “The four-thousand first wee-one and then a bit of parlay, but only you.” Gusil reluctantly agreed and dragged 4,000 gold coins towards the giant. Once Gusil had reached the halfway point between his friends and the giant, the giant came down quickly out of his cave and scooped up both the coins and Gusil.

Almas gingerly set Gusil down in his cave near a fire on a piece of log. “What is it gnome? Speak your piece, but be quick.” 

Gusil spun his tale, the story of Traydor, the heretic and so called Messiah of Ra-Atol, the sun god. He spoke of the group’s journeys up to this time and ended the tale at the giant’s cave a full two hours later with the question, “Will you trade us the Iron Flask?”

“That’s quite a tale,” Almas remarked. “Why does the well need the Iron Flask?”

“I don’t know,” Gusil admitted.

“Is the well evil?” Almas asked.

“I don’t know,” Gusil admitted.

“Are you sure you were speaking to the well?”

“I don’t know.”

“How did the well know of the Iron Flask?”

“I don’t know,” by now Gusil was getting exasperated. “Look, I hear what you are saying my friend, is there anything you would trade for the Iron Flask?”

“The orc warlord Mashal offered me 200,000 gold for it,” Almas stated flatly.

Gusil tried not to appear as perplexed as that number made him feel. “You weren’t interested? What did you reply?”

“I ate the messenger of course,” Almas replied. The giant’s voice was full of disdain.

“Was he tasty?” Gusil asked.

“’Course not, he was an orc. It was a matter of principle.”

“Yes. Yes of course,” Gusil stated trying to stay composed. “My friend I don’t know what we can trade you. I know we have nothing materially that valuable…”

Almas held up his huge right hand and cut the gnome off. “I’ve had a dream – a vision, it haunts me these many nights,” Almas stated in a low tone. “I see myself killed by the Soulsuckers.”

“Soulsuckers, what do you know of these creatures?” Gusil asked.

It turned out Almas was quite an old giant and told a long tale of his days of having a fortress and being routed out of it and retreating into the wilderness. A wilderness so lush and thick no one could trace him. He settled in a hill overlooking a river. Then the wilderness changed, it died, and all that was left was a watering hole and this cave-riddled wadi.

“It was the soulsuckers?” Gusil asked.

“Aye gnome, Soulsuckers, they pull the life out of everything” Almas replied. “I will make you a bargain. I will trade you the Iron Flask for two things: First, you must convince me the well is not an evil entity aligned with the Soulsuckers, and second, I want a blood oath from you and your friends that you will come here and help defend me if the Soulsuckers come to this place.”

“That is a fair bargain,” Gusil stated confidently.

“Not so fast gnome. Don’t you want to know where I got the Iron Flask from?” Almas asked.

Gusil only nodded that he did.

“Years ago me and several of my mates went on a mercenary mission into the fiendish lands. There we fought a mighty demon, a balor. Most of my mates were killed, but I survived with a couple of others. It was in the demon’s lair I found the Iron Flask. Now, I know not what it does, but it can’t be good.”

Gusil nodded again. “We will fulfill our part of the bargain in any case.”

The giant held out his hand and as Gusil reached out to clasp whatever he could of the huge palm, Almas picked him up and carried him back to the floor of the wadi. 

Gusil returned to his friends and explained the bargain.

In the morning they set off for the well again.

***

The mid-morning sun brought a most unwelcome sight to the four adventurers – a huge dust cloud moving north to their west. 

“What of Almas?” Gusil asked.

“We must hurry,” Olaf answered. It was obvious to all that the orcish horde beneath that great dust cloud would beat them back to the water hole.

When they finally arrived back at the oasis Gusil felt a sudden pang of guilt and shame for not retrieving the iron flask. He reported it to his companions. 

“Magic?” Erik asked suspiciously.

“Seems likely,” Gusil replied.

_You have not brought the Iron Flask!_ the well boomed inside their heads.

“There was a slight problem,” Gusil began. “We might be able to get the flask, but we must know why you need it.”

_That is none of your concern._

“How do we know you are not allied with the soul suckers?” Gusil asked.

_Would the great Traydor entrust me to guard this gem if I were evil?_

“I don’t know,” Gusil replied. “I do know that some of the guardians we have faced for the other gems were not good entities.”

_What incentive would I have to be aligned with the Soulsuckers?_

“Why do you want the Flask?” Gusil asked.

_You must prove yourselves worthy!_ the well boomed.

“Why the Iron Flask?” Gusil peristed.

_I’ll give you an alternative, bring me the head Chroniol Haj-Abar._

“The Flask would be easier,” Erik commented.

Gusil smiled a little. “You will have the Flask.”

Gusil’s companions returned a hard stare at the gnome. Gusil motioned for the group to move off away from the oasis. Once out of the oasis the group debated their next course of action. They eventually came to the conclusion that the well was possessed by an evil entity. Gusil revealed he believed that the Iron Flask captured souls in some way. This information only affirmed the group’s conclusions. “Perhaps we can use the flask against that thing,” Gusil suggested.

They immediately set off again to find Almas.

***

A huge orcish army was camped in the wadi. The group watched carefully as the afternoon sun rose high and the orcs continued milling around the area.

“How many do you think,” Gusil asked.

“5,000,” Olaf answered.

Erik gave a low whistle in response. 

“I’ll go in and have a look around,” Erik offered. The rogue set off invisibly and returned a short time later.

“Almas is dead,” Erik reported. “They have him on a huge pole in the middle of the camp.”

“Damn,” Gusil muttered.

The group made a quick plan and dimension-doored into an empty high cave overlooking the wadi. Erik worked his way down to the giant’s cave and found a group of orcs ransacking the place. Picking his way through the orcs, Erik eventually found a hidden niche. Using a gem of seeing he could see the giant’s treasures were stashed there. He quickly went back and reported to the group.

The adventurers dimension-doored into Almas’s cave and quickly hacked down the dozen orcs or so milling through the cave. Gwena called the group over as darkness descended over the wadi.

The orcs were crowding towards the great pole holding Almas’s lifeless body. They were swaying in unison and watching a group a garishly adorned orc shamans dancing in a circle around the pole. The chanting from the orc crowd grew louder and as it reached a crescendo a massive orc pushed his way to the shaman circle and gave a mighty yell. A flash of grayish light appeared in the middle of the shamanic circle and a dark, gray-cowled creature emerged. A wave went through the orcs as they fell to their knees. A half-dozen or so of the orcs actually keeled over. Even the adventurers felt the effect of having their life forced pulled towards this creature.

The creature said something to the great muscular orc on his knees before it. The huge orc launched to his feet and barked orders to gathered orcs. The orcs quickly fanned out and began searching the caves in the sandstone hills.

“Did he detect us or is he looking for the flask?” Erik asked.

“Either way, they’re going to be up here soon and I’m out of dimension-door spells,” Gusil replied. The group quickly gathered up the giant’s treasure, including the Iron Flask.

Employing potions and a few of Gusil’s remaining spells the entire group became invisible. They carefully worked their way up the sandstone hill and into one of the highest caves. By ducking and dodging, the group was able to avoid the orcs until the dawn sun rose. Gusil now cast a few dimension-doors and had the group away from the orc army.

***

“So are we tradin’ or are we fighting?” Olaf asked. His tone made it clear he favored the latter.

“We need to decide quickly,” Gwena warned as another huge cloud of dust was approaching their position from the south.

“It’s a few hours from here,” Olaf reassured the group.

“They will probably have advanced scouts though,” Gusil said. “Let’s vote.”

The count was four to zero – they would fight the spirit of the well. “Should I use this?” Gusil asked holding up the Iron Flask. “It may contain a powerful soul we will likely have to fight. Perhaps even a greater fiend.”

Again the count was four to zero. They moved into the oasis. The well was strangely silent on their approach. _You filthy traitors! You are not worthy!_

Gusil uncapped the Iron Flask and large water elemental burst forth. Simultaneously, an eerie scream sounded in their heads as the spirit of the well was captured in the iron flask. The group made quick work of the elemental and Erik jumped into the well. A short time later he emerged laughing, wet and holding the Ruby of Charity!

***

Gusil bowed deeply as his audience gave him loud applause. 

One of the assembled nobles called out, “What of the sixth and seventh gems?”

Gusil smiled and replied, “Those tales are yet to come my friends.”


----------



## Lalato (Nov 25, 2007)

I traded an artist some minis for this portrait.  I think you'll like it.  

That's a pretty tough looking group.

--sam


----------



## pogre (Jan 17, 2008)

The PCs now have the sixth gem. They are researching how to find the 7th gem. We meet this Sunday to play. Thanks for commissioning the art piece of the PCs Lalato - it's inspiring indeed! The scale and setting will make pictures difficult, but I think we will have a couple scenes worthy of a photograph or two. Stay tuned...


----------

